# A Lopa's perfection loop



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

Yep, here he is on a 13 second video showing this knot.

I shrunk this one down in file size to get it onto AS server which takes up to 3.8mb vids, that's around 40 secs of wmv video.

Hey Lopa, got anymore vids? :rockn:


----------



## 046 (Aug 4, 2006)

here's an excellent link showing steps...

http://www.cabelas.com/information/...ot-Library-Fishing-Knots/Perfection-Loop.html


----------



## jayplac (Aug 4, 2006)

What are the advantages of the perfection and where would you use it?


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 5, 2006)

1.its easy to tie a one handed blind monkey could do it.

2.it bites twice as aposed to a bowlines once,giving a higher breaking strain.

Trev has some very interesting vids on tape which will be converted shortly 200'mountain ash T/Ds etc.thanks again ekka


----------



## Ekka (Aug 5, 2006)

That's what we want, some big ass TD's AUSSIE STYLE.:rockn:   :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 5, 2006)

*i just wrap n tie a bowline*

same thing in a sense?


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 6, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> same thing in a sense?


Could I use that on my hardness while i'm trimming palm trees. Just in case all the dead frawns come falling down between me and the tree.
:help:


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 15, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Sounds kinky but I suppose you could!
> 
> I bet you'll get some swelling from the hard to explain frond cuts though.



i learnd another way to go up a palm with a full skirt. This guy said you could climb on the out side of the skirt and cut from the top own. this could be achived by lock tieing from a rope that you tossed over the palm and tied down on one side. when yu get to the top you can repell down and cut as you come down. Dose that sound correct or is there something missing from that manuver.


----------

